# Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

OK... I have searched and done research. Id like to start this thread for all who are looking for info in the future.
Anyone that actually has used these products, please post so buyers can make an informed decision.
Here is what Ive heard so far in the forums:
The enfig works well and can be hooked up either behind the radio or at the changer port (keeps installer from having to remove radio). It has the option of charging the iPod, is the cheapest, but you still have to use the iPod for music navigation. I believe the price is around $65 but can change depending on options (where it hooks up and whether you add the charge feature).
The Neo Ion can hook up at both locations as well, charges, and allows navigation through the factory controls. The neo allows the Ipod to still be in use while plugged in, unlike the ice-link. The price is almost $200.
The dension ice-link does essentially the same things as the neo-ion, but can only be hooked up behind the radio. It also disables the display and buttons on the Ipod. I have heard complaints of clunky music navigation and long pauses between command input and iPod response (I personally have never used it so this is hearsay).


_Modified by fowtj at 10:13 AM 3-29-2005_


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (fowtj)*

I have the neo ion http://www.mp3yourcar.com and it has worked very well for me. I recently got one for my girlfriend as a birthday present and she is hooked on it as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (blarsen)*

I have the icelink. 
You can connect it via the trunk or through the back of the head unit. I plugged mine into the back of the head unit and ran the cable to my armrest. See my install here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1920324
It also allows you to use your presets 1-5 to access the first five playlists on your ipod. The neo does not allow this. This was the deciding factor for me as I wanted a hidden install without having to mount something on my dash to hold the ipod. The steering wheel and monsoon controls work to switch tracks. You can change the settings if you want so you can control your iPod directly. It's the most flexible system in my opinion. I'm happy with mine.



_Modified by not_too_shabby at 9:23 AM 4-6-2005_


----------



## Jeremy Briggs (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (fowtj)*

We stock both the Neo iOn and Dension ICE-Link - feel free to purchase and if you do not like the adapter it can always be swapped for the other or returned for a refund. Personally I prefer the iOn.
Best Regards,
Jeremy Briggs
http://www.mp3yourcar.com


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (Jeremy Briggs)*

I installed the ION in my car. Its very nice, controls work well. My only complaints:
1) The display doesnt show the correct time for the track
2) I get the engine noise through the stereo (which can and will be easily fixed by splicing in a ground loop isolator).


----------



## VR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (fowtj)*

Does the ION allow playlist control through the 1-5 cd changer buttons like the Icelink does?


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6* »_Does the ION allow playlist control through the 1-5 cd changer buttons like the Icelink does?

No. That is the major problem with the ion setup is you have to have your ipod in reach to change playlists. The dension icelink let's you have it either way.


----------



## VR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (not_too_shabby)*

thanks!


----------



## Revbob (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (fowtj)*

Any chance of getting the USA Spec's iPod interface added to this comparison? On paper, it seems to be quit competitive.


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (Revbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Revbob* »_Any chance of getting the USA Spec's iPod interface added to this comparison? On paper, it seems to be quit competitive.

Im not aware of that one. Post up some info on it.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (fowtj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muzikicon* »_I just got the Aux Input USA Spec. (Cheaper and offers 2 RCA inputs) Got it hooked up but having problems getting my radio to recognize that its there. No luck so far. Although it could be that it isn't hooked up the radio since i had a factory cdplayer installed after purchase of the car. Maybe they forgot to rehook up the cdchanger wire?


----------



## Joyfantastic (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (not_too_shabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not_too_shabby* »_You can connect it via the trunk or through the back of the head unit.

I just picked an IceLink up today from BestBuy. It came with two different types of VW connectors but neither seemed to fit the CD Changer connection in my trunk. The Dension website says that it can be connected via the trunk CD Changer with a "trunk install kit" but I can't seem to find any other information regarding this. Is this correct? Or does the IceLink only connect to the back of the radio?
I'd rather not disconnect the battery, pull the factory radio out, etc. so if there is a way to connect to the pre-existing wires in the trunk... please advise.
Thanks.


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (Joyfantastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joyfantastic* »_
I just picked an IceLink up today from BestBuy. It came with two different types of VW connectors but neither seemed to fit the CD Changer connection in my trunk. The Dension website says that it can be connected via the trunk CD Changer with a "trunk install kit" but I can't seem to find any other information regarding this. Is this correct? Or does the IceLink only connect to the back of the radio?
I'd rather not disconnect the battery, pull the factory radio out, etc. so if there is a way to connect to the pre-existing wires in the trunk... please advise.
Thanks.


Hmm... That's odd. I just ordered mine directly from dension. Maybe they can give you some guidance. 
Check out http://www.densionusa.com. Go through the ordering process and you'll see the various types of connections they offer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (not_too_shabby)*

I just made this chart to help some of you. I sell everythingon there and the PAC AUX-POD is the same unit as the neo ion.



















_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 1:02 AM 4-19-2005_


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (Enfig Motorsport)*

That's cool....


----------



## melduforx (Apr 23, 2005)

I had been trying to decide for a while what to get for my 04 Jetta (Monsoon) to hook up my iPod.
I first tried the "cheap" route and bought the AuxPod by PAC (around $150). I hooked it up to the CD changer wiring in the trunk. There was limited success: I could get sound from the iPod to play through the stereo, but the controls were iffy at best. Tracks changed *sometimes* and other times sound would drop out. The time counter flipped between 01:00 and 02:00. I did e-mail the company, and they seemed willing to work with me, but at this point I wanted a working solution.
Enter iceLink Plus. This time I bought the version that installs behind the stereo. After finding the thread for how to make your own stereo removal keys from a credit card (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1862712), I popped out the stereo and installed it in 15 minutes.
The iceLink is beautiful. First, it works. Second, it works well. Buttons one through five select the first five playlists, the time counter actually works for the songs (no other unit does this as far as I know), and the track number displayed on the stereo actually corresponds to the track number on the iPod. Yes, navigating through the "Dension" iPod interface (you press button six on the changer and navigate with track forward and back on the stereo) isn't all that great, but to be honest, I never use it. It's mainly for changing settings on the iceLink or browsing through the albums on the iPod.
To come right out and say it, I think any other iPod to car solution is a waste of money. The neo ion costs almost the same amount and has NOWHERE near the same features. Integration between the ipod and the head unit is seamless with the icelink.


----------



## daveaf (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: (melduforx)*

I second the Ice>Linklus. Bought it today. Installed it today in about 15 minutes. The guys at circuit city popped out my head unit and i installed it in the parking lot. Works great.


----------



## melduforx (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (melduforx)*

So I just cleaned up my iceLink install and I don't think I could possibly be any happier. I stowed it in my armrest.
For anybody out there who has one of these and needs an extension cable, don't shell out 30 bucks to Dension. The connector they use is a Mini Din-8. It's the same type of cable that Apple used to use for it's old line of printers. Just make sure to pick up a straight-through M-F cable.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (melduforx)*

I Just started selling the icelink and its definatley the best unit out there.


----------



## Revbob (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

I just received one of the USA Spec iPod interfaces (http://www.usaspec.com/ipodvw.htm) from Crutchfield and am currently testing it to see if this is the one I want. It connects in the back where the CD Chnager was. I'd prefer a behind the radio version and may switch just for that reason. I'd rather have my ipod upfront instead of the back
It controls 6 playlists and can ff and rew though a song, has 10+ song skip, 1 song skip, etc. Most of the solutions out there seem to have these features.
I am getting a low hiss in the background during playback which I have sent a email to them asking about.
Do any of the other solutions out there have this hiss? Is it normal?
melduforx, I love that setup. How'd you get it wired to the armrest? did you have to remove it to hide the cable?
My other concern is that my radio may be dying and if I replace it with an after market, then this purchase would be a waste, so I may have to rethink the whole thing. I wish there was an aftermarket head unit that would control and display the iPod info like track name.
EDIT: Well I guess a bunch of these iPod-ready head units are about to hit the market from pioneer, Alpine, Clarion, Kenwood and a few others. Maybe I should just wait.








Revbob


_Modified by Revbob at 6:08 PM 5-1-2005_


----------



## melduforx (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Revbob)*

Revbob,
Check out the icelink. It integrates with serveral aftermarket headunits.
As for the install, I had it planned for quite a while. The driver's side armrest cover comes off (the circular part) and will let you run a cable inside the armrest. The most difficult part was figuring out how to get a cable inside the armrest without pinching it. At first I thought I would run it around the hinging mechanism, but by accident I found a much simpler way. There are actually punchouts in the center of the rotating mechanism to get wires inside the armrest (those vw engineers think of everything).
Other than that, the install was simple. Running the wire from the headunit to the armrest area took just a bit of time. The cradle from dension fits perfectly inside the armrest (and the supplied screws are just the right length that they don't go through the armrest).
I'm on week three of my icelink and still no complaints.


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (melduforx)*

Another vote for icelink, in the armrest









See my full install here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1920324


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (fowtj)*

I had the ice>Link and it was complete garbage. The one I bought for my GTI ceased to function about 3 hours after installation. The "improved" replacement they shipped me lasted 1 hour before becoming a useless waste of my time. I had bought another at the same for my wife's car, and it did not ever work at all. I'll add that they were very slow in giving me my money back.
I then bought two of Enfig's adapters (combined Blitzsafe and Belkin "custom" units). Both have worked flawlessly, except that it doesn't get along with my phone kit.
My $0.02 - good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (Helicon Twist)*

Thanks brother.


----------



## gokiburi (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (fowtj)*

I know I'm jumping in late on this topic but I had to chime in to thank everyone on here for guiding me through on a denison install.
I just installed one in my jetta and i can't quite express the sense of satisfaction in finally hearing my ipod through the factory monsoon. i seriously am looking forward to my commute.








the hardest part is actually getting the stereo out. But after mucking around with for a while (and breaking off the tip of one of those hanging folder metal bars, which is still inside the top-right slot), I made it through the wilderness with a chopped up library card. 
one thing for the diy noobs like myself- they don't tell you that you have to unplug an existing wire cartridge in the cd changer port first. a "duh" moment for anyone who's done this before but i thought id share my eureka moment.
AND, since i don't have that cup holder up top, without drilling any holes between the dash and the glove compartment, i was able to just pop out the thin top panel and run the cradle wire out the front and into the open glove compartment. that little top left shelf next to the manual shelf fits the denison cradle and a 40g ipod photo rather snugly. the door opens even with the wire, and when you tuck it up top its barely noticable. even then it blends in with the black dash.. a quick ghetto rig until i get to the advanced class and work it into the arm rest.
thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by gokiburi at 3:46 AM 5-6-2005_ 


_Modified by gokiburi at 3:48 AM 5-6-2005_


----------



## TeleCarlos (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey goki, how bout some pics. Just wanna see if you have the head same unit I have.


----------



## gokiburi (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (TeleCarlos)*

here you go- it aint too pretty but it'll work for now.










_Modified by gokiburi at 5:05 AM 5-6-2005_


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (gokiburi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gokiburi* »_here you go- it aint too pretty but it'll work for now.
_Modified by gokiburi at 5:05 AM 5-6-2005_

Good enough lol... 
Well I am still using my http://www.mp3yourcar.com adapter - I heard they are offering several different adapters and willing to price match. I saw this info on another forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shred_65 (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (Jeremy Briggs)*

I know the Dension is not compatible with my Pioneer headunit (FH-P8800), but will the Ion work?


----------



## MP3YourCar (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (shred_65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shred_65* »_I know the Dension is not compatible with my Pioneer headunit (FH-P8800), but will the Ion work?

Hopefully in the next month or two we will have a neo ion that will work with your Pioneer deck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (shred_65)*

I installed a Blitzsafe to Pioneer Ipod interface 2 weeks ago. Though it does not allow you to control the Ipod thru the headunit, it charges the Ipod and offers an audio input thru the square IP Bus connector. I know Pioneer offers an Ipod control unit, it retails for $120 and either Enfig or myself offer it.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (MaxxedOutMotors)*

wow great info in here guys thanks. I think I have finally made up my decision and I'm going to go with the icelink


----------



## daveaf (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (travy420)*

good choice. IceLink is the way to go. I installed mine in about 15 minutes and it works like a charm. I'd post install pictures but you can see the exact same thing on the icelink website ... http://www.densionusa.com/icelink_info.htm ... you gotta get the proclip too but its well worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daveaf (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (daveaf)*

Oh yeah, and you can buy the icelink at bestbuy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (daveaf)*

I have them for $30 cheaper than best buy.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:59 PM 11-13-2005_


----------



## Miles267 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (Enfig Motorsport)*

Have an '03 Jetta w/ Monsoon stereo (double DIN head unit) and just got an ipod 60 GB. Want to direct connect (non FM modulator) ipod to car stereo and have considered this an opportunity to replace the sub-par VW head unit OR add the Dension Ice>Link module.
From everything I've read, am convinced that navigating music via the ipod is only logical option since appears using the HU to do this is hardly feasible.
Is it true that the Ice>Link always charges unit thus quickly reducing battery life? Is it possible to use the Ice>Link and only charge on demand vs. always charging when placed in the IcE>Link dock?
Am still leaning in Ice>Link VW direction as I'm unable to find a reasonably priced Best Buy head unit with an auxiliary input for use w/ the ipod.
Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (Miles267)*

It charges while radio is on, never and for 2 hours after the radio har been turned off is also an option


----------



## ASU-devil (May 6, 2005)

Hey I am about to order the icelink but I wanted to be sure I was ordering the right one. Dension - i20 VW R2 iceLink with the docking cable. I have an 05 (MK4) jetta,double din, non-monsoon, with a 30 gig photo ipod.


----------



## ASU-devil (May 6, 2005)

another quick question. Do we get any hook ups for being on the forum, like a coupon code!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (ASU-devil)*

http://enfig.com/index_vwvortex.html
Those are the only deals. There is no deal on the icelink. Its cheaper that retail but there is not much of a markup.


----------



## ASU-devil (May 6, 2005)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

I want to run the icelink to my armrest so I'm sure I'll need an extension, do you carry those? Post the link so I can add it to my basket along with the icelink, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (ASU-devil)*

They will be up by the morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

ice-link is the coolest thing ever!


----------



## jh6cd6d3ck (Feb 7, 2005)

*Display*

But none of these kits displays anything meaninful like song name or anything like that right? It just thinks it is a CD in a really huge CD changer right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Display (jh6cd6d3ck)*

On the radio display.


----------



## jh6cd6d3ck (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Display (Enfig Motorsport)*

Right, but WHAT is displayed on the radio display?


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Display (jh6cd6d3ck)*

Track XX is what is displayed, just like if you were playing a CD.


----------



## daveaf (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Display (not_too_shabby)*

If you are really concerned about viewing the track title/artist just get the pro-clip. it attaches your ipod right next to the headunit and you can angle it for maximum viewing pleasure. at night, just turn the backlight on. just tell your friends to keep their knees away from it during spirited driving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eLeMeNOhPee (Sep 1, 2002)

yea i just ordered the neo-ion with the proclip. i'll let you guys know how that goes.


----------



## eLeMeNOhPee (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (eLeMeNOhPee)*

the neo ion has great sound quality, the only probelm is you can use the radio's button functions to control the ipod. so i definitely recommend getting the proclip ipod holder and side mount. if you have a double-din radio, it's going to be a pain the butt to install yourself, so get it done at a car audio place. if you really, must, you can do it yourself.


----------



## ralphieboy (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (travy420)*

good choice Chris of Enfig just hooked one up for me. the sound to me is CD quality, and I can use th iPod controls 100%. I think the upper mounting bracket, the one that clips on near the air vents is better than the lower one alongside the radio. Passenger knees, bump the ipod.

what would you rather touch? a knee or an iPod?


----------



## eLeMeNOhPee (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (ralphieboy)*

well since my girlfriend usually rides shotgun, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## MP3YourCar (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (eLeMeNOhPee)*

We are running a special on the iPod2car adapters for vortex members. To learn more please follow this link… http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2162930


----------



## NJ_Shane (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (MP3YourCar)*

well whats going on guys? first post on the vortex just bought my A6, came over from the dsm world so share so love. well i ordered the enfig because i really didnt want to spend a lot of money and dont mind using the ipod to control the music. i have the ipod mini. here is a photo


----------



## MP3YourCar (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Ipod intagration: enfig vs. neo ion vs. dension ice-link (NJ_Shane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJ_Shane* »_well whats going on guys? first post on the vortex just bought my A6, came over from the dsm world so share so love. 

Welcome to vortex - there is lots of good info on here & people who are down to help you out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

None!
Check this baby out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2176697
Looks like a Lamborghini next to the Jeta


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (Kandiru)*

Well, I just bought a Dension Ice link for my GF's car so I have both the Neo (Peripheral) and the Dension side by side in the garage:
The Dension is alot smaller and installation is basically the same as the Neo. The Dension has a much slicker interface in that it has its own font on the Ipod, and has a cool title screen. The playlist feature is nice and the cradle is also handy. However, I still like the Neo alot more for one simple reason, the Dension interface is SLOW. There is a good 3 second pause between changing songs and the change actually happening... and then there is another 2 or 3 seconds before the Ipod display shows the song has been changed. Multiply both of those figures by 2 and you get the wait times for switching playlists. 
End Game: Neo Ion wins in my opinion


_Modified by fowtj at 7:46 AM 11-8-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (fowtj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fowtj* »_Well, I just bought a Dension Ice link for my GF's car so I have both the Neo (Peripheral) and the Dension side by side in the garage:
The Dension is alot smaller and installation is basically the same as the Neo. The Dension has a much slicker interface in that it has its own font on the Ipod, and has a cool title screen. The playlist feature is nice and the cradle is also handy. However, I still like the Neo alot more for one simple reason, the Dension interface is SLOW. There is a good 3 second pause between changing songs and the change actually happened and then there is another 2 or 3 seconds before the Ipod display shows the song has been changed. Multiply both of those figures by 2 and you get the wait for switching playlists. 
End Game: Neo Ion wins in my opinion

Did you try the acess iPod UI mode on the icelink?


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Did you try the acess iPod UI mode on the icelink?

I did to set up some of the options??? Why do you ask?? Is there some way to make input speed faster in there???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (fowtj)*

The iPod UI mode allows the icelink to function just like the NEO ION/Pac/Periferal.
And the only thing that lags is the display. You can really compare the 2. The icelink gives you everything the NEOION/Pac/Periferal and then some more features.
I sell them both so I have no reason to favor the Icelink I just want to put up the truth about the interfaces.

_I'm not saying you are trying to misguide people I just dont think you found some of the features of the icelink_


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:42 PM 11-8-2005_


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The iPod UI mode allows the icelink to function just like the NEO ION/Pac/Periferal.

That simply is not true. It is NOT just like the NEO, it is alot slower. Yes they both use the factory radio controls, but the time between control input and Ipod recognition is vastly different. 

_Quote »_And the only thing that lags is the display.

Again... not true, the actual time between songs is slower as well. I have them both sitting in my garage right now, if you want me to post up a video, I can.

_Quote »_You can really compare the 2. The icelink gives you everything the NEOION/Pac/Periferal and then some more features.

I know you can, that is waht I am doing... I acknowledged the Dension has more features... but they dont make up for the lag.

_Quote »_I sell them both so I have no reason to favor the Icelink I just want to put up the truth about the interfaces.

Then why are you trying to say I am wrong when I am sitting here in front of the product right now. Im sorry if I am coming off a little harsh, but I am giving real info here on the tex' in order to help inform buyers and you, a resaler of the product, are trying to tell people that my info isnt accurate. 

_Quote »__I'm not saying you are trying to misguide people I just dont think you found some of the features of the icelink_

That appears to be exactly what you are saying, and it simply isnt true. I dont think the Dension is a bad product, in fact, I think it seems to be a higher quality piece than the Neo in terms of interface and design. I am not sorry I bought it, but in a side by side comparo, I like the Neo better because it doesnt make me wait for my music. 



_Modified by fowtj at 7:57 PM 11-8-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (fowtj)*

Use the iPod UI mode that turns the Dension into the ION/Pac/Periferal and then compare the two.


----------



## erik addy (Mar 18, 2002)

*For my wifes car*

My wife drives an 02 Jetta GLI w/ double din monsoon. No changer, phatbox, nav or other accessories.
I'm going to get her a new Ipod (5g, w/video) for xmas. I am still trying to decide between the icelink and the neo.
EDIT: Actually, I am also interested in the device that MP3yourcar has on special for vortex members at $125. Is that the same as the NEO?? If not what is different?

I will be installing it in the armrest.
I don't know anything about ipods, but I doubt my wife will take the time to make "playlists" unless she has to (ie, I would expect her to put everything in one big list). 
However, on a roadtrip I suppose it would be nice to be able to hand the ipod to a passenger to control directly.
I would prefer that the ipod shut off when the radio is not using the ipod input, or at least when the radio is off.
It seams to me that the only real advantage to the icelink is the ability to control playlists (right?). If so, perhaps the neo is better for me. I do like the look of the denison cradle mounted in the armrest, but that would preclude taking it out and handing it to a passenger to control....
Suggestions?
Thanks
Erik



_Modified by erik addy at 7:01 PM 11-9-2005_


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: For my wifes car (erik addy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erik addy* »_
EDIT: Actually, I am also interested in the device that MP3yourcar has on special for vortex members at $125. Is that the same as the NEO?? If not what is different?

I would prefer that the ipod shut off when the radio is not using the ipod input, or at least when the radio is off.
It seams to me that the only real advantage to the icelink is the ability to control playlists (right?). If so, perhaps the neo is better for me. I do like the look of the denison cradle mounted in the armrest, but that would preclude taking it out and handing it to a passenger to control....
Suggestions?
Thanks
Erik

_Modified by erik addy at 7:01 PM 11-9-2005_

The product sold on the special IS the Neo 
Both the Neo and the Dension shut off the Ipod when the car is off
The Dension cradle is nice, but in the armrest, I dont think it will be that different.


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Use the iPod UI mode that turns the Dension into the ION/Pac/Periferal and then compare the two.


I understand that you can select the iPod User Interface and it works like a Neo, giving you control over the iPod manually... but you also lose ALL of the Dension's other functions. You also have to remove the Ipod from the dock in order to access this function and re install it... and since the dock is probably mounted, it makes it alot harder to navigate through using the Ipod's controls while driving. You have to remove the Ipod from the cradle. which stops the music, in order to change albums or playlists.
SO... you can make it work just like the Neo, which costs about 2/3 the price of the Dension, but you lose all of the other functions that make the Dension enticing. 
Why wont Dension give us our both worlds??? Why cant we keep the playlist control, access the IPod directly, and have the track changes in real time???? If it had all of those... it would be a vastly superior product. Until then, it just isnt as user friendly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (fowtj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fowtj* »_
I understand that you can select the iPod User Interface and it works like a Neo, giving you control over the iPod manually... but you also lose ALL of the Dension's other functions. You also have to remove the Ipod from the dock in order to access this function and re install it... and since the dock is probably mounted, it makes it alot harder to navigate through using the Ipod's controls while driving. You have to remove the Ipod from the cradle. which stops the music, in order to change albums or playlists.
SO... you can make it work just like the Neo, which costs about 2/3 the price of the Dension, but you lose all of the other functions that make the Dension enticing. 
Why wont Dension give us our both worlds??? Why cant we keep the playlist control, access the IPod directly, and have the track changes in real time???? If it had all of those... it would be a vastly superior product. Until then, it just isnt as user friendly. 


Ok i'm at peace with the argument. I just wanted to make sure that everyone knew that the dension was not sluggish in the UI mode.
I have something custom in my car since I have a pioneer radio. It just bothers me that most people think the Dension locks out the ipod screen and controls. The extra $40 in my opinion is worth the extra $ if you get the cradle since it gives you a "DOCK" for your iPod.
Also when I had it in my car sometimes I would use the iPod controls and sometimes I would access the 5 playlists using the presets on the radios depending on the mood. The ION/Pac/Periferal is a good product but the Dension has more features and a higher price tag. I think that from our discussion here anyone can come to their own conclusion as to what product is better for their needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: For my wifes car (erik addy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erik addy* »_My wife drives an 02 Jetta GLI w/ double din monsoon. No changer, phatbox, nav or other accessories.
I'm going to get her a new Ipod (5g, w/video) for xmas. I am still trying to decide between the icelink and the neo.
EDIT: Actually, I am also interested in the device that MP3yourcar has on special for vortex members at $125. Is that the same as the NEO?? If not what is different?

I will be installing it in the armrest.
I don't know anything about ipods, but I doubt my wife will take the time to make "playlists" unless she has to (ie, I would expect her to put everything in one big list). 
However, on a roadtrip I suppose it would be nice to be able to hand the ipod to a passenger to control directly.
I would prefer that the ipod shut off when the radio is not using the ipod input, or at least when the radio is off.
It seams to me that the only real advantage to the icelink is the ability to control playlists (right?). If so, perhaps the neo is better for me. I do like the look of the denison cradle mounted in the armrest, but that would preclude taking it out and handing it to a passenger to control....
Suggestions?
Thanks
Erik

_Modified by erik addy at 7:01 PM 11-9-2005_

Both products are good just read the discussion we have had and the choice is in your hands.


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think that from our discussion here anyone can come to their own conclusion as to what product is better for their needs.









I agree... good talk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## melduforx (Apr 23, 2005)

*Icelink....*

I owned both the Neo Ion and the Icelink, and I can say without a doubt that the icelink is the better of the two.
Yes, the screen update is slow, but the actual track changes and such are definitely NOT slow. It takes the same amount of time to switch tracks as it does to change track on a CD, and switching between playlists takes the same amount of time as switching between CDs in the changer.
Personally, I've got my icelink hidden in my armrest and never look at the display.
The Neo Ion and the likes are pieces of crap and aren't worth the money.


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: For my wifes car ([email protected])*

Ok, read the reviews. Good stuff. 
Erik,
Just so I'm sure, the Dension allows for either control at the head
unit or the ipod itself correct? Looks like a good product. Think I'll
have to order it from you.
I have a Blaupunkt head deck (casablance cd52) any idea if it
displays the track name? I don't think so but you never know.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: For my wifes car (jamesn67)*

Yes it allows you to do either. I'm not sure if it displays the info.


----------



## 1781cc (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: For my wifes car ([email protected])*

do any of these display more info besides just the track#? like artist/title names on the head unit?
also how is the PIE unit, haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: For my wifes car (1781cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1781cc* »_do any of these display more info besides just the track#? like artist/title names on the head unit?
also how is the PIE unit, haven't heard anything about it.


no the vw head unit does not have that capability.


----------



## 1781cc (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: For my wifes car (not_too_shabby)*

what about Audi symphony HU's that can show song/station name on the radio?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: For my wifes car (1781cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1781cc* »_what about Audi symphony HU's that can show song/station name on the radio? 

Audis do not show text either.


----------



## Berto2112 (Nov 22, 2004)

Has anyone tried the iPod2Car? I saw both that one and the Denison at Best Buy and I was wondering how that stacked up to the Denison. Also, is this (http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/DENSION_I20_VW_T.html) the Denison that'll work with my 2001 GTI with Monsoon and trunk mounted changer? (I don't have a changer, so I won't be worrying about losing the functionality).


----------

